# Shaving?



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Why do people shave their horses? I'm not talking about just trimming up things like their bridle paths and stuff...but like their whole body..and in patches. Anybody know?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

One of the ponys at my barn has cushings(sp?) so he does not shed like other horses. He doesnt shed his winter coat at all! So we have to shave him 2 times a year.

But if you are talking about like english riders, why they shave there horses, I am pretty sure its just because it looks neater. But i am not 100% sure.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I mean like, I've seen some horses that have just their necks shaved. I've also seen others with their neck and legs left unshaved but their body shaved. I've also seen others with everything but their legs shaved. It just strikes me as odd.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I think its just because it makes the horses look neater.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

It is an overheating thing. If you work a horse hard then it will sweat and time must be taken after the ride to cool the horse down. Whereas if you clip a horse out - even part clip around the neck and chest, then the sweating problem can be reduced. 

In colder climates the horse may be fully clipped out and then when put out during the day or night a horse blanket can be fitted to keep the horse warm. Some breeds of cobs grow a thick woolly coat which inhibits their use even in quite cold weather.

Barry G

PS I hate to admit it, but my "delicate" irish draught mare has four coats - each of different weight.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ Interesting!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just to be clear its normally called clipping  

And yes it is to do with over heating because in winter if the horse has a big thick coat and over sweats then it could result in sickness such as a virus and flus of types and it is just easier on you and your horse if you show in winter in cold climates


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hm. That's interesting.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I'm with the above. I body clipped my gelding this winter because winter is my busiest competeing time. I ride long weekend of mounted games, campdrafting, stockwork... All high-impact, hard events. Without being clipped he would sweat a lot, and then would either take ages to cool out, or risk getting a chill while still wet. It's just a health thing for me at the moment. 

*Plus, I did it myself and it looks horrible, so it's definately not for looks in my case *


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

english people clip in winter to prevent their horse(s) catching a chill if it sweats (after work it can be sponged but still dried & warmed up quickly, if the horse sweats with a full coat it will stay damp and cold for a long time - which obviously isn't a good thing) - this is also the reason that a lot of english people rug their horses up to the eyeballs - to keep them really warm and so they don't have to clip as often

also, it is a requirement in some english showing classes for the horse to be clipped e.g. show cobs
(but some people do clip just to make their horses look neater)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm getting Chinga clipped because it is so hot, and I know I wouldn't like to run in a huge jacket in summer.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It helps them cool out faster if they are worked hard during the winter. It also makes them look cleaner and neater for shows during winter. Fortunately, my TB has a thin coat and doesn't need body clipping, but he does have four blankets, as do all the horses in my barn. (It gets COLD in NY!)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I'm getting Chinga clipped because it is so hot, and I know I wouldn't like to run in a huge jacket in summer.


Why are you clipping in summer? They shed out for that exact reason.


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

It really depends on where you are located, what type riding you do, and also what you do during the winter. There are a few types of clipping that you can do, like hunter clip, full body clip, etc, and it depends on all that was said above. Personally, my horse grows in too thick of a coat during the winter, and I do a full body clip since he's still pretty active with showing also. You just have to really blanket a horse, like with hoods, heavy blankets, and fleece linings, so they don't get sick especially during those cold nights!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

> Why are you clipping in summer? They shed out for that exact reason.


 
i know a lot of people who clip their horses all year round - as their horses have very thick coats all year round


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

We clip Zucchini in the winter..


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> i know a lot of people who clip their horses all year round - as their horses have very thick coats all year round




Really? I would guess that is a health issue, as not shedding in summer can be very dangerous to a horses health. Borderline cushings even. I know people clip year round for showing and such.


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

> Really? I would guess that is a health issue, as not shedding in summer can be very dangerous to a horses health. Borderline cushings even. I know people clip year round for showing and such.




One of my college friends has a fell pony who is clipped all year round - i don't know of any health problems with that horse, he just stays hairy - maybe because he's a native breed

also, some older horses don't shed their coat very well and in england a lot of people have heavy-set, thick-coated horses - i would have thought that it would be much nicer to clip a horse like that so that he doesn't get excessively hot in the summer and feel uncomfortable


----------



## dizee_luvs_brossy (Apr 10, 2007)

We clip for two reasons usually, first of all to allow me to be able to dry them off properly in winter without it taking hours, and secondly we clip at a specific time of the year so they have their short summer coats and colour by show season.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

There are different types of horse 'body clips' that are intended to protect the back, keep the horse's limbs warm, etc...They are usually clipped in the winter months, of a rider does alot of winter workouts...the clips keep the essential body areas warm, or protected from the tack, and help the horse cool and dry off easier should he get sweated up. Most of these clippered horses will be blanketed to keep them from getting chilled during turn out. 

For horses with just a 'neck' clip, this is done most often on Arabians and half Arabian horses, and help the owner see just what kind of refinement is under all that baby fur. Alot of people who show their horses early in the year, will do a body clip, in order to help attain a smooth appearance, before the actual winter coat sheds out.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Minis also do the head/neck clip like the arabs.

For my driving minis, I shave their belly as well (I call it a modified trace clip, as it's much less shaving than a true trace clip) as it helps them stay cooler in combined driving where they are galloping ect. And of course those showing in the mini shows get fully body clipped.


----------

